# Home build tail stock



## iron man (Jun 16, 2013)

I just finised my tail stock for my new/rebuilt rotory table It is all made from cold rolled steel except the movable center that is a chrome hydraulic shaft.


----------



## davidh (Jun 16, 2013)

that is a really neat looking rig.  what size is the rotary table ?  5 or 6" ?
I have not needed the center yet but. . . . I now know where to look for ideas


----------



## iron man (Jun 16, 2013)

It is just a little 4 inch rotory table Grizzly sells them I got it as a gift and did not have the heart to return it so I tore it down modified it and made a really nice little table out of it. I am happy with the way the tails stock turned out for what little time I had in it. Ray


----------



## eightball (Jun 17, 2013)

Thats a great looking job, My hat is off to you sir!


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 17, 2013)

Very Nice job you have done. It is allways nice to build your own tooling for our machines, even though it could be easyer to purchase them. The pride of building your own tooling is a great thing.

Good Job  :thumbsup:


----------



## valleyboy101 (Jun 17, 2013)

First class job!  I like the finish - It could easily pass for original equipment.
Michael


----------



## Walt (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice work! I'd be proud to make something that good looking.

Walt


----------



## stevecmo (Jun 17, 2013)

That is an outstanding build.  Nice job on re-building the rotab as well.

Steve


----------

